
Ultra-Low Latency Scenarios - selim17
https://antmedia.io/ultra-low-latency-scenarios/
======
PaulHoule
Dunno if surveillance needs ultra-low latency. Actions taken on the ULL
timescale would require people at the site who usually would have a view of
the threat.

